# IMEI Backup/Restore and Other Fix Information



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Ok, so clearly all the IMEI questions are clogging up the main AOSP ROM forums. And they really wouldn't be if there was a dedicated forum for it. So here we go, a true IMEI thread.

First of all, I'm probably the last person who should be making this. I've never experienced the problem, and I did not save any links to the pages where it has been discussed, so I'm not as well educated as others are on the issue. But since those who are more familiar with this issue than I am are not making a dedicated thread, here I am.

So first, here's a call to all the folks who know about the IMEI issue to post the fixes known for it here. I know there's a backup/restore script to be entered in terminal emulator, and I thought I had read something about a way to restore IMEI if you loose it and don't have a backup, but I may be wrong about that. Please post that info here.

Secondly, anyone out there with IMEI questions, post them here to keep the ROM forums free of IMEI clutter.

Hope this helps the community,


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

This is the third thread of yours the staff has had to move from the development sub-forum to the general sub-forum. The development sub-forum is for ROM, kernel, and related RELEASES only. The development section is not for question or discussion threads. It's a pretty simple rule to remember and observe. Please keep this in mind in the future or corrective action may need to be taken. Moved to general sub-forum........again.


----------



## tgom222 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll add my IMEI loss story.

I was running SynergyROM 1.5 with the Lean Kernal beta using ClockworkMod 6.0.1.0. I flashed SynergyROM 1.6 and then re flashes Lean Kernal and I lost my IMEI and MEID (both show 0). I had previously made a backup of efs.sbn as described in the XDA thread. I tried restoring that through terminal emulator on my phone, but after rebooting and reprovisioning, I still have 0 for both values. I do have data, both 3g and 4G (shows roaming status) and phone calls and testing both work. I'm currently away from my computer and my try the QPST method next.

Edit: I restore my last nandroid (SynergyROM 1.5, lean Kernal) and my MEID is back. Still no IMEI.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

There's a lot of IMEI information in this thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1802024

Looks like they've managed to find a way to backup your info, the QPST method, and a way to restore IMEI if you loose it although you'll be stuck in roaming mode.

Anybody reading this thread who hasn't lost their IMEI or flashed AOSP ROMs yet, skip to page 10. The next to last post is a request from someone working on this for information that can help solve it. Please, anyone who can, read that post and PM the author so we can get a total fix in place so no one will have these issues again.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought you could only lose it flashing an AOSP build, but someone said they lost it flashing Synergy









* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I thought the same thing, but there have been a handful of reports. Overall, though, most people have had the same experience that I have, flashing it with no problems whatsoever. However, the ones who have realize how big of a deal this is. It's essentially a death knell for your phone. Thus far the devs have made remarkable progress with this, hopefully it will only continue.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

*lose

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

IMEI has been lost on AOSP, TW, and using ODIN. Its something to do with the flash itself and it seems to tend to happen more with AOSP (the ones with ODIN/TW tend to be corrupted downloads or interrupting it mid-flash) but regardless none of it is safe.

That being said, it doesn't take a whole hell of a lot of time to go to stock, get QPST going, and get a backup that route. And that has been confirmed by tons of people to not have the roaming issue when restoring.

As far as saying its a death knell for your phone that's a bit dramatic. Considering even without a backup it can be restored fine and even though its stuck in roaming Verizon doesn't charge for domestic roaming. Not ideal, that's for damn sure, but its not like you don't have a working device afterwards.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

BTW, to bump this (and if the OP wants to add it there)

Here is how to backup and restore IMEI with QPST - HIGHLY recommend all users to do this. If you have a backup this route it does NOT suffer from the roaming problems. It will ONLY not have the roaming problems if you have a backup first using QPST - so DO it. At least until another solution is found to not have the roaming issue.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29461812&postcount=1


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for including the QPST link. This thread should really be kept up towards the top, there are lots of people like myself concerned about this problem. I haven't done the QPST thing yet myself, but before I take the plunge back to Jelly Bean I'm definitely going to.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Thanks for including the QPST link. This thread should really be kept up towards the top, there are lots of people like myself concerned about this problem. I haven't done the QPST thing yet myself, but before I take the plunge back to Jelly Bean I'm definitely going to.


I was back on stock screwing with some NV items thru QPST today and had boned mine up to not receive data and restored using my QPST backup so can confirm it does work.


----------



## Jay Evans (Dec 9, 2011)

tgom222 said:


> I'll add my IMEI loss story.
> 
> I was running SynergyROM 1.5 with the Lean Kernal beta using ClockworkMod 6.0.1.0. I flashed SynergyROM 1.6 and then re flashes Lean Kernal and I lost my IMEI and MEID (both show 0).


Similar happened to me. I was on SynergyROM 1.6 - Lean Kernal beta-ClockworkMod 6.0.1.0.. Everything was great. Not sure what I did (don't remember flashing anything new) but suddenly I realized I had no Verizon service. I'm on WiFi a lot (Work/Home) so I'm not sure exactly when it happened or what I did that caused the problem. IMEI was 0.

But like the dumbass I am, even tho I saw the warnings, I hadn't backed up my IMEI.

I was able to restore my IMEI with [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]QPST and got full Data and phone service back. B[/background]ut I'm stuck on Roaming at present.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> BTW, to bump this (and if the OP wants to add it there)
> 
> Here is how to backup and restore IMEI with QPST - HIGHLY recommend all users to do this. If you have a backup this route it does NOT suffer from the roaming problems. It will ONLY not have the roaming problems if you have a backup first using QPST - so DO it. At least until another solution is found to not have the roaming issue.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...812&postcount=1


 Where did you get the file? i didnt find it in the thread that you linked


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Where did you get the file? i didnt find it in the thread that you linked


Here you go

http://www.x-drivers.com/catalog/flash/mobile_phones/companies/qualcomm/models/qpst/12051.html


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

landshark said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.x-drivers...qpst/12051.html


 so i downloaded the file, ran the setup.exe and now i dont understand how to open the program, but reading the xda thread and looking at the screenshots, it doesnt say how to open the file to back up the IMEI, and it also showed someone running an exploit to get to a hidden menu. i think i may never flash another ROM, but rather just stay on Synergy 1.6


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> so i downloaded the file, ran the setup.exe and now i dont understand how to open the program, but reading the xda thread and looking at the screenshots, it doesnt say how to open the file to back up the IMEI, and it also showed someone running an exploit to get to a hidden menu. i think i may never flash another ROM, but rather just stay on Synergy 1.6


Lol its pretty easy. I've used QPST for other Qualcomm devices I've had though. I can tell ya how I did it when I get home, the important part is just programming QPST to be running on the port your phone is and make sure you are only flashing when you know you want to flash (as QPST has very few safety checks it'll flash whatever you want meaning without being careful=brickage)

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Alright, so here's the gist. Get QPST and get it downloaded/installed (I assume you already did) you should have a Start Menu folder for QPST.

Now, on your phone go to the dialer. Dial *#22745927. It should bring up a menu asking if you want to enable the hidden menu. Choose enable. Now go back to the dialer. Dial *#7284#. It will bring up another menu. Choose the option for USBSettingsMenu (or something similarly worded) choose RMNET + DM + MODEM.

Now, hook up USB if you haven't already. Go to Control Panel -> System -> Hardware -> Device Manager (Or System -> Device Manager on the left, depending how your Control Panel is set up). Find your phone under Ports (Serials) depending again on your Device Manager setup. Note the COM number (Mine was COM9, yours could vary)

Now open QPST Configuration; go to Ports tab. Click on Add New Port. Then put in Port# where it says Port (like COM9 or COM10 or whatever your phone is) and label it whatever you want to remember it. Hit OK.

Now click on Start Clients -> Software Download. Click on Backup tab. Make sure your phone is listed under Port. If not, change it to your phone port by hitting Browse. Where it says QCN File, hit Browse, choose where you want to save it and name it. Hit Start. Let it do its thing, make sure there is no errors, once it is at 100%, you are done and backup made

Now before you are done go back to the hidden menu using the dialer and choose the USB mode, put it back to MTP (I chose MTP/ADB). Now flash away. If your IMEI gets to 0 somehow, just follow the instructions in that thread to get it back (basically instead of choosing Backup tab you hit the Restore tab and flash it instead).


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Do you have to be on stock to use the dialer commands? Like I"m running Beans Custom Stock ROM, could it work on that, or do I have to Odin back to pure stock first?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Do you have to be on stock to use the dialer commands? Like I"m running Beans Custom Stock ROM, could it work on that, or do I have to Odin back to pure stock first?


Pretty sure Bean's should support it. You can even get it working in that mode using AOSP but it takes some tweaks using terminal/ADB commands.

I basically re-wrote Peoplearmy's write-up from XDA and ingrained the images in the step-by-step if it helps at all btw. I also put a permanent download for QPST on my mediafire, I found that download they had linked insanely slow:

http://www.s3forums.com/forum/galaxy-s3-hacking-mods/1614-backup-qpst-backup-your-nv-data-imei-us-variants.html


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have successfully backed up my IMEI and such via QPST while I am on unrooted stock. My backup .qcn file was 148KB. Now, since I have the backup, will that prevent me from having the constant roaming issue that people have faced by re-injecting their IMEI manually w/o a backup? Or am I still at risk of having permanent roaming even if I have a .qcn backup of my 100% working phone?

I would like to flash AOSP JB but right now it is not worth the risk to me if I lose my IMEI and am stuck roaming even when I restore it.


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

con247 said:


> I have successfully backed up my IMEI and such via QPST while I am on unrooted stock. My backup .qcn file was 148KB. Now, since I have the backup, will that prevent me from having the constant roaming issue that people have faced by re-injecting their IMEI manually w/o a backup? Or am I still at risk of having permanent roaming even if I have a .qcn backup of my 100% working phone?
> 
> I would like to flash AOSP JB but right now it is not worth the risk to me if I lose my IMEI and am stuck roaming even when I restore it.


I too wanna know this. I'm not flashing an AOSP rom til I know I won't be stuck on roaming.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

con247 said:


> I have successfully backed up my IMEI and such via QPST while I am on unrooted stock. My backup .qcn file was 148KB. Now, since I have the backup, will that prevent me from having the constant roaming issue that people have faced by re-injecting their IMEI manually w/o a backup? Or am I still at risk of having permanent roaming even if I have a .qcn backup of my 100% working phone?
> 
> I would like to flash AOSP JB but right now it is not worth the risk to me if I lose my IMEI and am stuck roaming even when I restore it.


I just backed my IMEI up using the write up Goose posted, from What I have read on this, as long as you have a back up, restoring your IMEI will not cause you to roam, but don't hold me to that. As I haven't had to restore nor do I know if if causes roaming

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## WoundTight (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a USCC phone when I ran the back up it stopped at 16% with "Roaming Lists could not be read." Tried several times same result. Has anyone with a USCC phone been successful doing this using QPST? Can someone give me any ideas how to make it work?


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Whats ussc unrooted stock ... ?...?

VERIZON GALAXY S 3


----------



## WoundTight (Oct 11, 2011)

Rooted stock. Do I need to be stock? If so no big deal I just want a backup if can. Thanks


----------

